# dhcpcd: DHCP lease expired on static eth interface

## Camp

Hi there, I 've just seen one interesting problem and cannot imagine how it could be happened.

Server running 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 on i686 AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

interface eth1 have static address 192.168.1.50, ifconfig command with this address starting from script in /etc/local.d

Unexpectably after 7 days 3h12m of uptime my system lost routes to 192.168.1.0/24 net, ip address in ifconfig was normal 192.168.1.50, BUT:

In /var/log/messages/ I see:

```
Sep  6 19:43:14 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: DHCP lease expired

Sep  6 19:43:14 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: deleting host route to 192.168.1.90 via 127.0.0.1

Sep  6 19:43:14 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: deleting route to 192.168.1.0/24

Sep  6 19:43:14 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: soliciting an IPv6 router

Sep  6 19:43:14 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: soliciting a DHCP lease

Sep  6 19:43:26 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: no IPv6 Routers available

Sep  6 19:43:44 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: probing for an IPv4LL address

Sep  6 19:43:50 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.11.240

Sep  6 19:43:50 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: adding host route to 169.254.11.240 via 127.0.0.1

Sep  6 19:43:50 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Sep  6 19:43:55 localhost dhcpcd[1923]: eth1: soliciting a DHCP lease

```

dhcpcd client started but starting with parameter to work ONLY at other interface (eth0)

Does anyone know what is this? And how this problem could be occurred on static eth1 interface?

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

if you have a symbolic link from net.lo to net.eth0 in /etc/init.d/, Gentoo network boot scripts by default will send a dhcp request on the eth0 interface. Remove the symlink if it exist and (try to) block any Gentoo configuration of eth0 in /etc/conf.d/net like

```
modules_eth0="!dhclient !dhcpcd !ifconfig !iproute2 !pump !udhcpc !wireless"
```

and continue to configure it manually. Else, you can use Gentoo to configure this interface, what I think is the best. In /etc/conf.d/net write

```

config_eth0="192.168.1.50 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

modules_eth0="!dhclient !dhcpcd !ifconfig iproute2 !pump !udhcpc !wireless"

```

Be sure you have the symlink net.lo to net.eth0, activate net.eth0 with rc-update and do not configure eth0 from /etc/local.d/ boot script.

----------

## Camp

Logicien, I don't have any links, and have this: 

```
# rc-update show | grep net

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default   
```

all interfaces configuring from local scripts manually... 

And it NEVER happened before...

----------

